# Helmet questions ATV



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Ok Boher, I have a few questions, just to let ya know I value your opinion on the CO laws. 

I just got a 4 wheeler I know I need a helmet when riding on land. What about on water or when on the frozen lake? Do the laws differ from land to water? Is it legal or should I have a problem if I put 2 persons on my 4 wheeler, and last if I pull someone in a sled do they need to have a helmet? Plus do I need a hard hitch from my 4 wheeler to my drag shanty or will a rope do? Sorry about all the questions, I normaly hoof it on the ice. Thanx to anyone who can answer these questions.


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

Ed, as I understand the law, and from what has been posted in the past...

1) Yes you need a helmet on the ice. As for 2 people on the ATV, I would think that it depends on the ATV and if it is set-up for two riders or not. If it is, then Helmets are required for all riders.

2) People riding on a sled being pulled by the ATV do NOT require a helmet

3) Hitch is a matter of personal choice.

Hope this helps


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

thanx trailfinder that helps alot. I know in Canada you need a perm type hitch from your atv to your sled.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Everyone *on* the ATV/ORV must wear a helmet regardless, private or public land and also on the ice. You may not carry passengers *on* the ATV/ORV unless it is designed to carry passengers again regardless private or public land or the ice. As for a sled, trailer, in the ice shanty etc., there is no law that prohibits how many people you pull behind the ATV/ORV nor is there any law that requires those being pulled to wear helmets.

CO's have, do and will, issue tickets for helmet and carrying passenger violations especially on public land and on the ice.


----------

